# Monark five bar on eBay



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess that's what that is is a monark five bar looks pretty cool nice starting price


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 3, 2018)

Love those, unfortunately for me it’s pick up only AND I’m bike broke.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

I can't find it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 3, 2018)

Description says it’s been painted over, looks pretty original to me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Bicycle/192417073084?hash=item2cccf387bc:g:qCgAAOSwkLhaTT2O


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2018)

I asked a few questions and think I might make a run at this one.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I asked a few questions and think I might make a run at this one.



 Go for it that's a cool bike I hope you get it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I can't find it?



Did you find it


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Did you find it



I did not :/


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 3, 2018)

It's a really nice bike, go for it!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I did not :/



He said that the red paint has all been repainted.  The yellow on the rear fender looks repainted too


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 3, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192417073084


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I did not :/



I guess Chris is saying it's been repainted so maybe a good project for somebody that wants to restore it not for me


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> He said that the red paint has all been repainted.  The yellow on the rear fender looks repainted too



 If you got it cheap enough maybe it be a good parts bike if you found another one someday


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 3, 2018)

His description has to be one of the most confusing couple of sentences I've ever read.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

People are bidding on it I guess we'll see how well it goes I thought it look like a nice bike to but if it's been repainted


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> If you got it cheap enough maybe it be a good parts bike if you found another one someday



Cheap enough!?? These must be pretty expensive bikes!? I'll watch it just cause it catches my eye.  

Thanks for finding it for me everyone.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> He said that the red paint has all been repainted.  The yellow on the rear fender looks repainted too



Bummer. Looks pretty good though


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Bummer. Looks pretty good though



Still a new one for just about anyone's collection


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 3, 2018)

Well I hope somebody here gets it pretty cool bike I think


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like a 39 ?


----------



## Beads (Jan 3, 2018)

Whats missing (Bracket?) on the front springer, the truss rods just stop past the support?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2018)

Beads said:


> Whats missing (Bracket?) on the front springer, the truss rods just stop past the support?



That's how it is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

The bike is a '39. I agree with the confusing description and wish there were better pics of the repainted areas. Other than the light this one seems pretty correct. I know some will question the grips, stem, and seat but I've seen all of these on original Four/Five Bars before. I seriously thought about making a run at this one but I already have an original and four other Five Bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike is a '39. I agree with the confusing description and wish there were better pics of the repainted areas. Other than the light this one seems pretty correct. I know some will question the grips, stem, and seat but I've seen all of these on original Four/Five Bars before. I seriously thought about making a run at this one but I already have an original and four other Five Bars. V/r Shawn



“A restoration project. Original” is what it says on the description 
If you ask him he will tell you it was painted


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> “A restoration project. Original” is what it says on the description
> If you ask him he will tell you it was painted




After really looking this over it appears that most/all? of the cream may have been repainted. The crap shoot would be whether it could be removed and how much original paint exists beneath it. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2018)

Already at a grand with 6 days left, that guy should be thanking the CABE.


----------



## Beads (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks like he added the ladies Schwinn in the background.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Bi...847845?hash=item2cccff5a25:g:98AAAOSwNWxaTk5G


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks like they need to learn how to use a camera. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Beads said:


> Whats missing (Bracket?) on the front springer, the truss rods just stop past the support?



the wrong fender braces , t up every where ,if you got the time


Beads said:


> Whats missing (Bracket?) on the front springer, the truss rods just stop past the support?



wrong fender braces t up all over


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> the wrong fender braces , t up every where ,if you got the time
> 
> wrong fender braces t up all over



How are those the wrong fender braces? Looks correct to me for a late build '39.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2018)

I thought they were flat every one I have ever seen were flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> I thought they were flat every one I have ever seen were flat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> I thought they were flat every one I have ever seen were flat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




@Freqman1 
*https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/monark_5-bar/

Fender Braces.*

The Super Frames used a flat brace (Figure 9-4) on the early bikes and probably about late 1939 transitioned over to the round or ‘channel’ braces (Figure 9-5) as evidenced by the girls bike in Figure 5-1.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2018)

I did not know that! So it’s a late 39 . That’s interesting 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> I did not know that! So it’s a late 39 . That’s interesting
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Here's my girl's early '39 with the flat braces you mentioned. 



And my 38-39ish HTB with the same flat braces.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @Freqman1
> *https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/monark_5-bar/
> 
> Fender Braces.*
> ...



I need those skirt guard loops!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> I need those skirt guard loops!!



So do I...I'll race you for them!


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice line up!!!!


fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 733600
> View attachment 733601


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tinks he meant to say, the white was completely house  painted [brushed] over and most of the red too. 

closer exam shows the red and white areas overlapping the black pin stripes, brush marks on lower bar and red rear fender tip.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 5, 2018)

What do we think it will sell for?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2018)

$1900.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2018)

He is willing to ship it, so maybe he will get more bids.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

I think its at top money now for what it is. IF you can remove the repaint AND save original paint/pins, put a front loader on it then you probably have a $2-2.5k bike. Repainted Five Bars are not hard to come by. Original paint Five Bars are another story. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2018)

Just about six hours to go!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2018)

I can't decide how much I should make Chris pay for it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't decide how much I should make Chris pay for it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 10, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't decide how much I should make Chris pay for it.[/QUOTE
> :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 10, 2018)

You Meet the nicest people on the Cabe !


catfish said:


> View attachment 735913


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2018)

$1580, I thought it would bring more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> $1580, I thought it would bring more.



If that paint was original it would've. New owner might get lucky tho. I just wasn't up to the challenge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> If that paint was original it would've. New owner might get lucky tho. I just wasn't up to the challenge.



Like I said in post 44 I agree with you. This is something of a crap shoot. Hopefully the paint does come off and the new owner can conserve the original paint/graphics/pins. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Like I said in post 44 I agree with you. This is something of a crap shoot. Hopefully the paint does come off and the new owner can conserve the original paint/graphics/pins. V/r Shawn



I sold mine like this for $1100 because it was repainted so I agree with you.  If it's savable paint and pins they will do well.  If not, they are around retail.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I sold mine like this for $1100 because it was repainted so I agree with you.  If it's savable paint and pins they will do well.  If not, they are around retail.



Your's did have a few incorrect parts too so...


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Your's did have a few incorrect parts too so...
> View attachment 736186



Yah, that didn't bother me too much, but it looked like a McDonald's bike


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Yah, that didn't bother me too much, but it looked like a McDonald's bike



I'm loving' it! 
Come on, someone had to....


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2018)

Talewinds said:


> I'm loving' it!
> Come on, someone had to....



Tim really made it look better with just a few changes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2018)

Talewinds said:


> I'm loving' it!
> Come on, someone had to....



Its on its way to Texas.


----------

